# [SOLVED][X11][NOTEBOOK]X - startx - czarny ekran

## nazriel

Witam. Posiadam leciwego notebooka i postanowiłem umieścić na nim Linuxa, gdyż Winzgroza strasznie na nim przymula. Zainstalowałem na nim Kubuntu w celu wygodniejszej pracy przy stawianiu Gentoo. 

W pracy z gentoo kierowałem się anglojęzyczna dokumentacją odnośnie instalacji systemu oraz instalacji Xów, gdyż chyba jest bardziej up-to-date.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml

Specyfikacja lapka to:

Procesor: Intel Celeron M 1400mhz

RAM: 512mb,133mhz

VGA: zintegrowane Intel i810

Wszystko szło dobrze do momentu stawiania Xów.

Jajko skonfigurowane raczej prawidłowo, system startuje bez żadnych błędów, połaczenie z internetem jest.

Po emergnieciu Xów, problem powstaje po wpisaniu w konsoli 

```
startx
```

.

Konsekwencja tej komendy jest czarny ekran i brak jakiejkolwiek odpowiedzi komputera... totalna zawiecha, jedynie 10sec przytrzymane power resetuje lapka.

Wszystko wykonalem zgodnie z handbookiem.

Demon hal odpalony, powinno śmigać.

Niestety spod Gentoo, nie tworzy się log X, nie ma wpisu w /var/logs.

Próbując odpalić X spod Chroota w Kubuntu jedynie log sie tworzy.

To mój make.conf

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="acpi X alsa cdinstall cdr cups dvd dvdr extras ffmpeg gif i810 kde mmx mp3 mp4 mplayer mpeg opengl png qt4 samba sse sse2 usb wifi win32codecs -gtk -gnome"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl" 

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

LINGUAS="pl_PL pl" 

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"
```

lspci 

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:00.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:00.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 83)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

01:02.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6105 [Rhine-III] (rev 8b)

01:03.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1410 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 02)
```

Log z dmesg

```
[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu

[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 (root@notebook) (gcc version 4.4.3 (Gentoo 4.4.3-r2 p1.2) ) #1 SMP Wed Aug 25 00:25:45 CEST 2010

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001f7f0000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000001f7f0000 - 000000001f7fffc0 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000001f7fffc0 - 000000001f800000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb80000 - 00000000ffc00000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000] Notice: NX (Execute Disable) protection cannot be enabled: non-PAE kernel!

[    0.000000] DMI 2.3 present.

[    0.000000] e820 update range: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000001000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

[    0.000000] e820 remove range: 00000000000a0000 - 0000000000100000 (usable)

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0x1f7f0 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   C0000-CBFFF write-protect

[    0.000000]   CC000-DFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   E0000-FFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 000000000 mask FE0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   1 base 01F800000 mask FFF800000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   2 disabled

[    0.000000]   3 disabled

[    0.000000]   4 disabled

[    0.000000]   5 disabled

[    0.000000]   6 disabled

[    0.000000]   7 disabled

[    0.000000] PAT not supported by CPU.

[    0.000000] e820 update range: 0000000000002000 - 0000000000010000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

[    0.000000] Scanning 1 areas for low memory corruption

[    0.000000] modified physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000001000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000001000 - 0000000000002000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000002000 - 0000000000010000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000010000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000100000 - 000000001f7f0000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000001f7f0000 - 000000001f7fffc0 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000001f7fffc0 - 000000001f800000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000ffb80000 - 00000000ffc00000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000] initial memory mapped : 0 - 01c00000

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-000000001f7f0000

[    0.000000]  0000000000 - 0000400000 page 4k

[    0.000000]  0000400000 - 001f400000 page 2M

[    0.000000]  001f400000 - 001f7f0000 page 4k

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 1f7f0000 @ 15000-1a000

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000e6010 00014 (v00 OID_00)

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT 1f7fcfe0 00030 (v01 INSYDE RSDT_000 00000001 _CSI 00010103)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 1f7ffb00 00074 (v01 INSYDE FACP_000 00000100 _CSI 00010103)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 1f7fd020 02AD8 (v01 INSYDE INTELIC4 00001004 INTL 02002025)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 1f7fffc0 00040

[    0.000000] ACPI: BOOT 1f7ffb90 00028 (v01 INSYDE SYS_BOOT 00000100 _CSI 00010103)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DBGP 1f7ffbc0 00034 (v01 INSYDE DBGP_000 00000100 _CSI 00010103)

[    0.000000] 0MB HIGHMEM available.

[    0.000000] 503MB LOWMEM available.

[    0.000000]   mapped low ram: 0 - 1f7f0000

[    0.000000]   low ram: 0 - 1f7f0000

[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      0x00000001 -> 0x00001000

[    0.000000]   Normal   0x00001000 -> 0x0001f7f0

[    0.000000]   HighMem  empty

[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node

[    0.000000] early_node_map[3] active PFN ranges

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000001 -> 0x00000002

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000010 -> 0x0000009f

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000100 -> 0x0001f7f0

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 128896

[    0.000000] free_area_init_node: node 0, pgdat c1696300, node_mem_map c17d7020

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3952 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 976 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 123936 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] Using APIC driver default

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

[    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 1 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- you can enable it with "lapic"

[    0.000000] APIC: disable apic facility

[    0.000000] APIC: switched to apic NOOP

[    0.000000] nr_irqs_gsi: 16

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 0000000000002000 - 0000000000010000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000e0000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000

[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 1f800000 (gap: 1f800000:e0380000)

[    0.000000] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:8 nr_cpumask_bits:8 nr_cpu_ids:1 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] early_res array is doubled to 64 at [16000 - 167ff]

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 14 pages/cpu @c1c00000 s33812 r0 d23532 u4194304

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s33812 r0 d23532 u4194304 alloc=1*4194304

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 127888

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 #video=i810fb:vram:2,xres:1024,yres:768,bpp:16,hsync1:30,hsync2:70,vsync1:50,vsync2:160,accel

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 1, 8192 bytes)

[    0.000000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.000000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.000000] Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

[    0.000000] Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0

[    0.000000] Subtract (37 early reservations)

[    0.000000]   #1 [0000001000 - 0000002000]   EX TRAMPOLINE

[    0.000000]   #2 [0001000000 - 00017cdd68]   TEXT DATA BSS

[    0.000000]   #3 [000009fc00 - 0000100000]   BIOS reserved

[    0.000000]   #4 [00017ce000 - 00017d5104]             BRK

[    0.000000]   #5 [0000010000 - 0000011000]      TRAMPOLINE

[    0.000000]   #6 [0000011000 - 0000015000]     ACPI WAKEUP

[    0.000000]   #7 [0000015000 - 0000016000]         PGTABLE

[    0.000000]   #8 [00017d6000 - 00017d7000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #9 [00017d7000 - 0001bc7000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #10 [00017cdd80 - 00017cdd84]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #11 [00017cde00 - 00017cdec0]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #12 [00017cdf00 - 00017cdf30]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #13 [0001bc7000 - 0001bc8800]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #14 [00017d5180 - 00017d52b4]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #15 [00017cdf80 - 00017cdfc0]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #16 [00017d5300 - 00017d5340]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #17 [00017d5380 - 00017d53c0]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #18 [00017d5400 - 00017d5440]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #19 [00017d5480 - 00017d54c0]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #20 [00017d5500 - 00017d5540]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #21 [00017d5580 - 00017d55c0]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #22 [00017d5600 - 00017d5640]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #23 [00017d5680 - 00017d5690]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #24 [00017d5700 - 00017d5710]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #25 [00017d5780 - 00017d57ed]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #26 [00017d5800 - 00017d586d]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #27 [0001c00000 - 0001c0e000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #28 [00017d5880 - 00017d5884]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #29 [00017d5900 - 00017d5904]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #30 [00017d5980 - 00017d5984]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #31 [00017d5a00 - 00017d5a04]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #32 [00017d5a80 - 00017d5b30]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #33 [00017d5b80 - 00017d5c28]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #34 [0001bc8800 - 0001bca800]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #35 [0001c0e000 - 0001c4e000]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000]   #36 [0001bca800 - 0001bea800]         BOOTMEM

[    0.000000] Initializing HighMem for node 0 (00000000:00000000)

[    0.000000] Memory: 503040k/516032k available (4341k kernel code, 12544k reserved, 2452k data, 404k init, 0k highmem)

[    0.000000] virtual kernel memory layout:

[    0.000000]     fixmap  : 0xfff1e000 - 0xfffff000   ( 900 kB)

[    0.000000]     pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

[    0.000000]     vmalloc : 0xdfff0000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 504 MB)

[    0.000000]     lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xdf7f0000   ( 503 MB)

[    0.000000]       .init : 0xc16a3000 - 0xc1708000   ( 404 kB)

[    0.000000]       .data : 0xc143d5e6 - 0xc16a2738   (2452 kB)

[    0.000000]       .text : 0xc1000000 - 0xc143d5e6   (4341 kB)

[    0.000000] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

[    0.000000] SLUB: Genslabs=13, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=1, Nodes=1

[    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:2304 nr_irqs:256

[    0.000000] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000000] Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.000000] Detected 1394.339 MHz processor.

[    0.003004] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 2788.67 BogoMIPS (lpj=1394339)

[    0.003320] Security Framework initialized

[    0.003464] SELinux:  Initializing.

[    0.003615] SELinux:  Starting in permissive mode

[    0.003627] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

[    0.003950] Initializing cgroup subsys ns

[    0.004007] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct

[    0.004151] Initializing cgroup subsys freezer

[    0.004323] mce: CPU supports 5 MCE banks

[    0.004473] Performance Events: 

[    0.004512] no APIC, boot with the "lapic" boot parameter to force-enable it.

[    0.004781] no hardware sampling interrupt available.

[    0.005003] p6 PMU driver.

[    0.005147] ... version:                0

[    0.005286] ... bit width:              32

[    0.005424] ... generic registers:      2

[    0.005562] ... value mask:             00000000ffffffff

[    0.005704] ... max period:             000000007fffffff

[    0.005845] ... fixed-purpose events:   0

[    0.006002] ... event mask:             0000000000000003

[    0.006147] Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

[    0.010695] SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

[    0.015688] Freeing SMP alternatives: 20k freed

[    0.015833] ACPI: Core revision 20100121

[    0.021958] ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0ca8)

[    0.023082] weird, boot CPU (#0) not listed by the BIOS.

[    0.023227] SMP motherboard not detected.

[    0.024004] Local APIC not detected. Using dummy APIC emulation.

[    0.024149] SMP disabled

[    0.024415] Brought up 1 CPUs

[    0.024554] Total of 1 processors activated (2788.67 BogoMIPS).

[    0.025291] khelper used greatest stack depth: 7284 bytes left

[    0.026292] Time:  7:41:46  Date: 08/26/10

[    0.026486] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.027182] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.027519] PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xe9854, last bus=1

[    0.027665] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.028431] khelper used greatest stack depth: 7256 bytes left

[    0.037539] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

[    0.038698] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.041169] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.041315] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

[    0.041597] ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

[    0.045317] ACPI: EC: GPE storm detected, transactions will use polling mode

[    0.050252] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: ACPI brightness control misses _BQC function

[    0.056250] ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x1c, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

[    0.056569] PCI: Ignoring host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=use_crs" and report a bug

[    0.057065] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

[    0.057649] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7] (ignored)

[    0.057654] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff] (ignored)

[    0.057658] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (ignored)

[    0.057663] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000d0000-0x000dffff] (ignored)

[    0.057667] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000c0000-0x000cffff] (ignored)

[    0.057672] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0xffb80000-0xffbfffff] (ignored)

[    0.057677] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0xfff80000-0xffffffff] (ignored)

[    0.057681] pci_root PNP0A03:00: host bridge window [mem 0x1f820000-0xfebfffff] (ignored)

[    0.057806] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 10: [mem 0xb0000000-0xb7ffffff pref]

[    0.057812] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 14: [mem 0xf0000000-0xf007ffff]

[    0.057819] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 18: [io  0xe000-0xe007]

[    0.057841] pci 0000:00:02.0: supports D1

[    0.057859] pci 0000:00:02.1: reg 10: [mem 0x00000000-0x07ffffff pref]

[    0.057865] pci 0000:00:02.1: reg 14: [mem 0x00000000-0x0007ffff]

[    0.057889] pci 0000:00:02.1: supports D1

[    0.057958] pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 20: [io  0x1200-0x121f]

[    0.058037] pci 0000:00:1d.1: reg 20: [io  0x1600-0x161f]

[    0.058091] pci 0000:00:1d.7: reg 10: [mem 0xfebff000-0xfebff3ff]

[    0.058146] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.058152] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# disabled

[    0.058236] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: [io  0x1000-0x107f] claimed by ICH4 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

[    0.059005] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: [io  0x1300-0x133f] claimed by ICH4 GPIO

[    0.059172] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 10: [io  0x0000-0x0007]

[    0.059180] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 14: [io  0x0000-0x0003]

[    0.059188] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 18: [io  0x0000-0x0007]

[    0.059196] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 1c: [io  0x0000-0x0003]

[    0.059204] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 20: [io  0x1100-0x110f]

[    0.059212] pci 0000:00:1f.1: reg 24: [mem 0x00000000-0x000003ff]

[    0.059260] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 20: [io  0x1400-0x141f]

[    0.059299] pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 10: [io  0xe100-0xe1ff]

[    0.059307] pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 14: [io  0xe200-0xe23f]

[    0.059314] pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 18: [mem 0xf0080400-0xf00805ff]

[    0.059322] pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 1c: [mem 0xf0080600-0xf00806ff]

[    0.059351] pci 0000:00:1f.5: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.059356] pci 0000:00:1f.5: PME# disabled

[    0.059382] pci 0000:00:1f.6: reg 10: [io  0xe300-0xe3ff]

[    0.059389] pci 0000:00:1f.6: reg 14: [io  0xe400-0xe47f]

[    0.059425] pci 0000:00:1f.6: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.059430] pci 0000:00:1f.6: PME# disabled

[    0.059471] pci 0000:01:02.0: reg 10: [io  0xc000-0xc0ff]

[    0.059479] pci 0000:01:02.0: reg 14: [mem 0xe0000000-0xe00000ff]

[    0.060005] pci 0000:01:02.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.060009] pci 0000:01:02.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.060014] pci 0000:01:02.0: PME# disabled

[    0.060051] pci 0000:01:03.0: reg 10: [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff]

[    0.060069] pci 0000:01:03.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.060072] pci 0000:01:03.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.060078] pci 0000:01:03.0: PME# disabled

[    0.060114] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01] (subtractive decode)

[    0.060263] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0xc000-0xdfff]

[    0.060269] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff]

[    0.060276] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xa0000000-0xafffffff pref]

[    0.060281] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0xffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.060285] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x00000000-0xffffffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.060321] pci_bus 0000:02: [bus 02-05] partially hidden behind transparent bridge 0000:01 [bus 01-01]

[    0.060581] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

[    0.060587] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    0.060662] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI2._PRT]

[    0.065290] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 5 *10 11)

[    0.065715] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *5 7 10 11)

[    0.066152] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 5 10 *11)

[    0.066571] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 5 10 *11)

[    0.067029] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 5 10 11) *3

[    0.067447] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 5 10 11) *0, disabled.

[    0.067897] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 5 10 11) *0, disabled.

[    0.068372] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 5 10 11) *7

[    0.068890] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:00:02.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.069022] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.069419] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.069608] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.070042] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.070245] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.070452] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.071055] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.22.1.

[    0.071255] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.071396] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    0.071456] reserve RAM buffer: 0000000000002000 - 000000000000ffff 

[    0.071461] reserve RAM buffer: 000000000009fc00 - 000000000009ffff 

[    0.071465] reserve RAM buffer: 000000001f7f0000 - 000000001fffffff 

[    0.071815] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[    0.072079] NetLabel: Initializing

[    0.072216] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128

[    0.072355] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4

[    0.072513] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default

[    0.072782] Switching to clocksource tsc

[    0.075429] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.075580] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.081694] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

[    0.081835] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.081992] system 00:05: [mem 0xfff80000-0xffffffff] has been reserved

[    0.082162] system 00:07: [io  0x0680-0x06ff] has been reserved

[    0.082308] system 00:07: [io  0x0200-0x020f] has been reserved

[    0.082452] system 00:07: [io  0x0290-0x0297] has been reserved

[    0.082598] system 00:07: [io  0x1000-0x107f] has been reserved

[    0.082743] system 00:07: [io  0x1300-0x133f] has been reserved

[    0.082887] system 00:07: [io  0x077c-0x077f] has been reserved

[    0.117698] pci 0000:00:02.1: BAR 0: assigned [mem 0x20000000-0x27ffffff pref]

[    0.117949] pci 0000:00:02.1: BAR 0: set to [mem 0x20000000-0x27ffffff pref] (PCI address [0x20000000-0x27ffffff]

[    0.118219] pci 0000:00:02.1: BAR 1: assigned [mem 0x28000000-0x2807ffff]

[    0.118367] pci 0000:00:02.1: BAR 1: set to [mem 0x28000000-0x2807ffff] (PCI address [0x28000000-0x2807ffff]

[    0.118619] pci 0000:00:1f.1: BAR 5: assigned [mem 0x28080000-0x280803ff]

[    0.118766] pci 0000:00:1f.1: BAR 5: set to [mem 0x28080000-0x280803ff] (PCI address [0x28080000-0x280803ff]

[    0.119017] pci 0000:01:03.0: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0xa0000000-0xa3ffffff pref]

[    0.119267] pci 0000:01:03.0: BAR 10: assigned [mem 0xe4000000-0xe7ffffff]

[    0.119415] pci 0000:01:03.0: BAR 0: assigned [mem 0xe0001000-0xe0001fff]

[    0.119566] pci 0000:01:03.0: BAR 0: set to [mem 0xe0001000-0xe0001fff] (PCI address [0xe0001000-0xe0001fff]

[    0.119821] pci 0000:01:03.0: BAR 7: assigned [io  0xc400-0xc4ff]

[    0.119966] pci 0000:01:03.0: BAR 8: assigned [io  0xc800-0xc8ff]

[    0.120119] pci 0000:01:03.0: CardBus bridge to [bus 02-05]

[    0.120263] pci 0000:01:03.0:   bridge window [io  0xc400-0xc4ff]

[    0.120410] pci 0000:01:03.0:   bridge window [io  0xc800-0xc8ff]

[    0.120558] pci 0000:01:03.0:   bridge window [mem 0xa0000000-0xa3ffffff pref]

[    0.120808] pci 0000:01:03.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe4000000-0xe7ffffff]

[    0.120957] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01-01]

[    0.121107] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0xc000-0xdfff]

[    0.121256] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff]

[    0.121406] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xa0000000-0xafffffff pref]

[    0.121666] pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.121905] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 5

[    0.122058] PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

[    0.122065] pci 0000:01:03.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKB] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

[    0.122316] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 0 [io  0x0000-0xffff]

[    0.122320] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 1 [mem 0x00000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.122325] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0xc000-0xdfff]

[    0.122330] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff]

[    0.122334] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0xa0000000-0xafffffff pref]

[    0.122338] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0xffff]

[    0.122342] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 5 [mem 0x00000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.122347] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io  0xc400-0xc4ff]

[    0.122350] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [io  0xc800-0xc8ff]

[    0.122355] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 [mem 0xa0000000-0xa3ffffff pref]

[    0.122359] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 3 [mem 0xe4000000-0xe7ffffff]

[    0.122408] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.122626] IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

[    0.123080] TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.123466] TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.123765] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

[    0.123912] TCP reno registered

[    0.124062] UDP hash table entries: 256 (order: 1, 8192 bytes)

[    0.124212] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 256 (order: 1, 8192 bytes)

[    0.124480] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.124746] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    0.124888] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    0.125049] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    0.125214] pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device

[    0.125225] pci 0000:00:1d.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x0f30

[    0.125229] pci 0000:00:1d.0: Performing full reset

[    0.125246] pci 0000:00:1d.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: legsup = 0x0030

[    0.125249] pci 0000:00:1d.1: Performing full reset

[    0.125309] PCI: CLS 16 bytes, default 64

[    0.125534] Simple Boot Flag at 0x37 set to 0x80

[    0.126391] microcode: CPU0 sig=0x6d8, pf=0x20, revision=0x0

[    0.126598] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[    0.126850] Scanning for low memory corruption every 60 seconds

[    0.127573] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[    0.127737] type=2000 audit(1282808506.127:1): initialized

[    0.173537] HugeTLB registered 4 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.175051] khelper used greatest stack depth: 7164 bytes left

[    0.178412] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

[    0.178674] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.180383] Slow work thread pool: Starting up

[    0.180569] Slow work thread pool: Ready

[    0.180707] NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/W DEBUG].

[    0.181286] msgmni has been set to 982

[    0.181588] SELinux:  Registering netfilter hooks

[    0.181866] cryptomgr_test used greatest stack depth: 6960 bytes left

[    0.182354] alg: No test for stdrng (krng)

[    0.182686] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)

[    0.182935] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.183103] io scheduler deadline registered

[    0.183365] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.188650] Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

[    0.188795] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.189049] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel 855GM Chipset

[    0.189816] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 8060K stolen memory

[    0.191869] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xb0000000

[    0.323101] ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

[    0.323490] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input0

[    0.323748] ACPI: Sleep Button [SBTN]

[    0.324019] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input1

[    0.329027] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

[    0.329299] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input2

[    0.329548] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    0.329923] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: ACPI brightness control misses _BQC function

[    0.330506] acpi device:03: registered as cooling_device0

[    0.330914] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A03:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input3

[    0.331186] ACPI: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[    0.331423] Marking TSC unstable due to TSC halts in idle

[    0.331686] Switching to clocksource acpi_pm

[    0.338417] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    0.338601] pci 0000:00:02.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[    0.338765] pci 0000:00:02.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[    0.339152] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 10

[    0.339297] PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

[    0.339304] pci 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

[    0.339553] pci 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.344641] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0

[    0.344960] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    0.345897] serial 0000:00:1f.6: PCI INT B -> Link[LNKB] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

[    0.346174] serial 0000:00:1f.6: PCI INT B disabled

[    0.347182] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery absent)

[    0.349819] brd: module loaded

[    0.351570] loop: module loaded

[    0.352139] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: version 2.13

[    0.352152] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: enabling device (0005 -> 0007)

[    0.352548] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

[    0.352692] PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

[    0.352699] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[    0.352985] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.353140] scsi0 : ata_piix

[    0.353466] scsi1 : ata_piix

[    0.355098] ata1: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0x1100 irq 14

[    0.355246] ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0x1108 irq 15

[    0.355976] via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.4.3 2007-03-06 Written by Donald Becker

[    0.356359] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 11

[    0.356505] via-rhine 0000:01:02.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKE] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[    0.356757] via-rhine 0000:01:02.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.362400] eth0: VIA Rhine III at 0x1c000, 00:40:d0:79:ae:98, IRQ 11.

[    0.363260] eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x786d advertising 05e1 Link 45e1.

[    0.363581] console [netcon0] enabled

[    0.363720] netconsole: network logging started

[    0.364117] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    0.364265] ehci_hcd: block sizes: qh 60 qtd 96 itd 160 sitd 96

[    0.364492] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 10

[    0.364638] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT D -> Link[LNKH] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

[    0.364903] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.364908] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.365113] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file 'devices'

[    0.365119] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.365206] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    0.365462] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset hcs_params 0x102204 dbg=1 cc=2 pcc=2 ordered !ppc ports=4

[    0.365468] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset hcc_params 6871 thresh 7 uframes 1024 64 bit addr

[    0.365497] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

[    0.365642] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    0.369527] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 16 is not supported

[    0.369531] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: supports USB remote wakeup

[    0.369548] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 10, io mem 0xfebff000

[    0.369696] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    0.373582] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: init command 010001 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=1024 RUN

[    0.379027] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    0.379205] usb usb1: default language 0x0409

[    0.379216] usb usb1: udev 1, busnum 1, minor = 0

[    0.379220] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    0.379367] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.379613] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    0.379754] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 ehci_hcd

[    0.379899] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.7

[    0.380167] usb usb1: usb_probe_device

[    0.380172] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.380183] usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.380260] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.380264] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.380268] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.380411] hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    0.380550] hub 1-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    0.380553] hub 1-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.380556] hub 1-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    0.380560] hub 1-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

[    0.380566] hub 1-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    0.380570] hub 1-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    0.380601] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.380711] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    0.380857] ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

[    0.380925] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    0.381144] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

[    0.384405] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.384410] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.384556] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[    0.384641] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    0.384887] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected 2 ports

[    0.385056] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    0.385060] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Performing full reset

[    0.385072] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: supports USB remote wakeup

[    0.385081] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 10, io base 0x00001200

[    0.385270] usb usb2: default language 0x0409

[    0.385280] usb usb2: udev 1, busnum 2, minor = 128

[    0.385284] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.385430] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.385676] usb usb2: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.385817] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 uhci_hcd

[    0.385961] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

[    0.386230] usb usb2: usb_probe_device

[    0.386234] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.386243] usb usb2: adding 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.386325] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.386328] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.386331] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.386474] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.386612] hub 2-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    0.386615] hub 2-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.386618] hub 2-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    0.386622] hub 2-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    0.386628] hub 2-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    0.386631] hub 2-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    0.386654] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.386688] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: HS companion for 0000:00:1d.0

[    0.386917] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

[    0.387088] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> Link[LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[    0.387341] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.387345] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.387493] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '003'

[    0.387589] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    0.387837] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: detected 2 ports

[    0.387980] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    0.387983] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Performing full reset

[    0.387996] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: supports USB remote wakeup

[    0.388032] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 11, io base 0x00001600

[    0.388222] usb usb3: default language 0x0409

[    0.388232] usb usb3: udev 1, busnum 3, minor = 256

[    0.388235] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    0.388382] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    0.388626] usb usb3: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    0.388767] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 uhci_hcd

[    0.388913] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.1

[    0.389187] usb usb3: usb_probe_device

[    0.389191] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    0.389200] usb usb3: adding 3-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    0.389274] hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    0.389277] hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    0.389281] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    0.389424] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    0.389561] hub 3-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    0.389564] hub 3-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    0.389567] hub 3-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    0.389571] hub 3-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    0.389577] hub 3-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    0.389581] hub 3-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    0.389602] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    0.389634] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: HS companion for 0000:00:1d.1

[    0.389804] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    0.390030] usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_wdm

[    0.390174] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[    0.390394] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    0.390537] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    0.390766] usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

[    0.391077] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    0.399779] i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

[    0.404097] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    0.404244] serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    0.404435] serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    0.404578] serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    0.404721] serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    0.405253] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    0.405967] rtc_cmos 00:03: RTC can wake from S4

[    0.406238] rtc_cmos 00:03: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    0.406411] rtc0: alarms up to one month, 242 bytes nvram

[    0.406637] i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: PCI INT B -> Link[LNKB] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

[    0.406892] ACPI: resource 0000:00:1f.3 [io  0x1400-0x141f] conflicts with ACPI region SM02 [??? 0x00001400-0x00001407 flags 0x32]

[    0.407207] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[    0.407760] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    0.408310] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    0.410370] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

[    0.410574] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    0.410717] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    0.411476] Intel ICH 0000:00:1f.5: PCI INT B -> Link[LNKB] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

[    0.411754] Intel ICH 0000:00:1f.5: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.412815] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input4

[    0.480057] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 4 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    0.486038] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    0.489037] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    0.509550] ata2.00: ATAPI: SONY DVD RW DW-D56A, PYS1, max UDMA/33

[    0.509957] ata1.00: ATA-7: SAMSUNG MP0402H, UC100-14, max UDMA/100

[    0.510122] ata1.00: 78242976 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 

[    0.513343] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

[    0.514422] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    0.514744] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG MP0402H  UC10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.515467] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 78242976 512-byte logical blocks: (40.0 GB/37.3 GiB)

[    0.515794] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    0.515936] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    0.515972] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    0.516453]  sda:

[    0.516625] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    0.517649] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            SONY     DVD RW DW-D56A   PYS1 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.520877] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    0.521044] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    0.521401] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    0.521545] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

[    0.529690]  sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

[    0.530610] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    1.221038] intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 50410 usecs (2430 samples)

[    1.221186] intel8x0: clocking to 48000

[    1.223124] ALSA device list:

[    1.223262]   #0: Intel 82801DB-ICH4 with ALC101 at irq 5

[    1.223459] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

[    1.223628] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (7860 buckets, 31440 max)

[    1.224181] ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

[    1.225172] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    1.225361] TCP cubic registered

[    1.225498] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    1.226200] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[    1.227884] ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    1.228134] IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

[    1.229317] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    1.229627] p4-clockmod: P4/Xeon(TM) CPU On-Demand Clock Modulation available

[    1.229777] Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

[    1.230176] PM: Resume from disk failed.

[    1.230195] registered taskstats version 1

[    1.230558]   Magic number: 6:838:673

[    1.303906] Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 5.9, id: 0x256eb1, caps: 0x804713/0x0/0x0

[    1.382126] input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio3/input/input5

[    1.428730] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[    1.428885] EXT3-fs (sda3): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode

[    1.429122] VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly on device 8:3.

[    1.429290] Freeing unused kernel memory: 404k freed

[    1.429667] Write protecting the kernel text: 4344k

[    1.429859] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 1992k

[    1.454035] usb usb2: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

[    1.454055] usb usb3: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

[    1.516055] async/0 used greatest stack depth: 6596 bytes left

[    1.521038] async/1 used greatest stack depth: 6512 bytes left

[    2.491930] stty used greatest stack depth: 6248 bytes left

[    3.486172] udev: starting version 151

[    4.825570] sed used greatest stack depth: 6192 bytes left

[    5.066118] EXT3-fs (sda3): using internal journal

[    5.732547] Adding 995992k swap on /dev/sda1.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:995992k 

```

Nie mam pojęcia o co z tym chodzi.

Poniżej jeszcze log,którzy się tworzy jeśli odpalam startx, spod chroota w kubuntu.

```

X.Org X Server 1.7.7

Release Date: 2010-05-04

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.22-14-generic i686 

Current Operating System: Linux notebook 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 23:05:12 GMT 2007 i686

Kernel command line: root=UUID=3c18eac3-38c0-4940-a83b-b9999c670105 ro quiet splash locale=pl_PL

Build Date: 26 August 2010  12:39:38AM

 

Current version of pixman: 0.18.2

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Aug 26 10:11:35 2010

(II) Loader magic: 0x81e7980

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 6.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 7.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(--) using VT number 9

Primary device is not PCI

(==) Using default built-in configuration (21 lines)

(==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

      Driver   "vesa"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

   EndSection

   Section "Device"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

      Driver   "fbdev"

   EndSection

   Section "Screen"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

      Device   "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

   EndSection

   Section "ServerLayout"

      Identifier   "Builtin Default Layout"

      Screen   "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

      Screen   "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

   EndSection

(==) --- End of built-in configuration ---

(==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(==) FontPath set to:

   

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AutoAddDevices.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

(II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

(II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

Ale nie wiem czy można się tym sugerować   :Confused: 

Jajko było kompilowane bez obsługi VESA itd, podobno intel ma jakieś swoj fbintel i taki też jest wpis w grubie:

```
timeout 30

# Ładny obrazek na zaostrzenie apetytu

# Dla użytkowników, którzy skonfigurowali bufor ramki

splashimage=(hd0,1)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux

# Partycja, na której znajduje się obraz jądra (lub system operacyjny)

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.34-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/sda3 video=i810fb:vram:2,xres:1024,yres:768,bpp:16,hsync1:30,hsync2:70,vsync1:50,vsync2:160,accel

title Gentoo Linux (rescue)

# Partycja, na której znajduje się obraz jądra (lub system operacyjny)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.34-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/sda3 init=/bin/bb

title Gentoo Linux jajko ubuntu

# Partycja, na której znajduje się obraz jądra (lub system operacyjny)

root (hd0,1)

root      (hd0,1)

kernel      /vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=/dev/sda3

initrd      /initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic

title      Ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic

root      (hd0,1)

kernel      /vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=3c18eac3-38c0-4940-a83b-b9999c670105 ro quiet splash locale=pl_PL

initrd      /initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic

quiet
```

Próbowałem odpalać zarówno z dopiskiem o FB jak i bez. Bez zmian.

Pliku xorg.conf nie ma, wg manuala podobno nie potrzeba go teraz tworzyć.

Mimo to próbowałem użyć tego z kubuntu...efekt ten sam... czarny ekran, ale log troche inny. Jeśli bedzie potrzeba, moge go wkleić

Dzięki za wszelką pomoc, bardzo chciałbym ujrzeć wpełni sprawne Gentoo u mnie  :Smile: Last edited by nazriel on Wed Sep 08, 2010 9:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mistix

```
(II) LoadModule: "vesa"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

(II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

(II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help.

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information. 
```

To Cię powinno naprowadzić, nie masz sterowników do karty graficznej. A co do tego badziewnego i810fb to ja bym Ci polecał http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Intel_GMA i może obsługę KMS

----------

## nazriel

O widzisz, o tym zapomnialem wspomnieć.

Już oczywiście probowałem instalować te DODATKOWE sterowniki, vesa i fbdev ale i tak to nic nie daje.

Tutaj błąd http://wklej.to/baFo (ale znow spod Chroota).

Co ciekawe... strasznie mnie irytuje, że odpalam to gentoo i nie tworzy mi się log od błędów...

Może to coś z tymi deamonami... Co ciekawe, ustawiłem w Hal, że ma tworzyć raport.... dałem 

/etc/init.d/hald -restart i "niby" zatrzymało demona, ale przy startowaniu już wywaliło [!!] miast [ok] :p

Co do wiki to już czytałem, przerobiłem googlasa itd.

I przypomniało mi się, że już chyba próbowałem gentoo w 2008 czy 2009 roku, spod knoppixa i na tym samym utknąłem... Xy.

Nie wiem czego mogę jeszcze spróbować.

Może wkleić config z jajka?

Probowałem co prawda bootowac gentoo spod genkernela kubuntu... i wszystko ok tylko i tak przy startx czarny ekran...

bardzo to wkurza, mogło by ten błąd wywalić a nie zwieche robić :p

---

Może to jest winowajcą:

```

Primary device is not PCI

(==) Using default built-in configuration (21 lines)

(==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---
```

Bo log z kubuntu wygląda tak:

```
(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,3580 card 1071,8089 rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 8086,3584 card 1071,8089 rev 02 class 08,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 8086,3585 card 1071,8089 rev 02 class 08,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 8086,3582 card 1071,8089 rev 02 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 8086,3582 card 1071,8089 rev 02 class 03,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24c2 card 1071,8089 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24c4 card 1071,8089 rev 03 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24cd card 1071,8089 rev 03 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev 83 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24cc card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24ca card 1071,8089 rev 03 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,24c3 card 1071,8089 rev 03 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,24c5 card 1071,8089 rev 03 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:6: chip 8086,24c6 card 1071,8089 rev 03 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:02:0: chip 1106,3106 card 1071,8089 rev 8b class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:03:0: chip 104c,ac50 card c400,0000 rev 02 class 06,07,00 hdr 02

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:
```

(reszta xorg logu spod kubuntu tutaj: http://wklej.to/RapO)

Ale z czego to wynika?

I dlaczego Xorg podczas startx szuka sterów do VESA i tego drugiego? Przecież ma zapodane stery INTELa.

W make.conf

Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaardzo brak logow spod gentoo utrudnia... a syslog-ng jest wgrany i dodany do startowych...

---

Kombinując dalej, wyłączyłem hal, wyskrobałem configa:

```
# xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)

#

# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using

# values from the debconf database.

#

# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.

# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)

#

# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*

# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg

# package.

#

# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated

# again, run the following command:

#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Generic Keyboard"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option      "CoreKeyboard"

   Option      "XkbRules"   "xorg"

   Option      "XkbModel"   "pc105"

   Option      "XkbLayout"   "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Configured Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "CorePointer"

   Option      "Device"   "/dev/input/mice"

   Option      "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

   Option      "Emulate3Buttons"   "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Synaptics Touchpad"

   Driver      "synaptics"

   Option      "SendCoreEvents"   "true"

   Option      "Device"   "/dev/psaux"

   Option      "Protocol"   "auto-dev"

   Option      "HorizEdgeScroll"   "0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device"

   Boardname   "intel"

   Busid      "PCI:0:2:0"

   Driver      "intel"

   Screen   0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Generic Monitor"

   Modelname   "Custom 1"

  modeline  "640x480@60" 25.2 640 656 752 800 480 490 492 525 -vsync -hsync

  modeline  "640x480@72" 31.5 640 664 704 832 480 489 491 520 -vsync -hsync

  modeline  "640x480@75" 31.5 640 656 720 840 480 481 484 500 -vsync -hsync

  modeline  "640x480@85" 36.0 640 696 752 832 480 481 484 509 -vsync -hsync

  modeline  "800x600@56" 36.0 800 824 896 1024 600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync

  modeline  "800x600@72" 50.0 800 856 976 1040 600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync

  modeline  "800x600@75" 49.5 800 816 896 1056 600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync

  modeline  "800x600@85" 56.3 800 832 896 1048 600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync

  modeline  "800x600@60" 40.0 800 840 968 1056 600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

  modeline  "832x624@75" 57.284 832 864 928 1152 624 625 628 667 -vsync -hsync

  modeline  "1024x768@85" 94.5 1024 1072 1168 1376 768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync

  modeline  "1024x768@75" 78.8 1024 1040 1136 1312 768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync

  modeline  "1024x768@70" 75.0 1024 1048 1184 1328 768 771 777 806 -vsync -hsync

  modeline  "1024x768@60" 65.0 1024 1048 1184 1344 768 771 777 806 -vsync -hsync

  modeline  "1024x768@43" 44.9 1024 1032 1208 1264 768 768 776 817 +hsync interlace +vsync

   Gamma   1.0

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Default Screen"

   Device      "Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device"

   Monitor      "Generic Monitor"

   Defaultdepth   24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   24

      Virtual   1400   1050

      Modes      "1024x768@85"   "1024x768@75"   "832x624@75"   "1024x768@70"   "800x600@60"   "1024x768@60"   "800x600@85"   "1024x768@43"   "800x600@75"   "1152x864@75"   "800x600@72"   "1280x960@60"   "800x600@56"   "1280x1024@60"   "640x480@85"   "1400x1050@60"   "640x480@75"   "640x480@72"   "640x480@60"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "Default Layout"

  screen 0 "Default Screen" 0 0

   Inputdevice   "Generic Keyboard"

   Inputdevice   "Configured Mouse"

   

   Inputdevice   "Synaptics Touchpad"

EndSection

Section "device" # 

   Identifier   "device1"

   Boardname   "intel"

   Busid      "PCI:0:2:0"

   Driver      "intel"

   Screen   1

EndSection

Section "screen" # 

   Identifier   "screen1"

   Device      "device1"

   Defaultdepth   24

   Monitor      "monitor1"

EndSection

Section "monitor" # 

   Identifier   "monitor1"

   Gamma   1.0

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

```

I błąd taki (oczywiście spod chroota, gentoo nie tworzy loga):

http://wklej.to/6bix

---Edytowane przez moderatora:

Połączono 3 posty. Proszę edytować swoje wypowiedzi jak chcesz coś dopisać.

Kurt Steiner

----------

## Garrappachc

Usuń xorg.conf, wpisz sobie do /etc/portage/package.use:

```
x11-drivers/xorg-drivers fbdev vesa
```

a do make.conf:

```
VIDEO_CARDS="intel"
```

i przekompiluj całego xorg-x11. I będzie śmigać.

----------

## nazriel

ale to chyba do VIDEO_CARDS="intel fbdev vesa" wrzucić?

Bo fbdev i vesa same w sobie flagami USE chyba nie sa?

Zrobiłem jak Ty mówiłem, ale 

```
emerge -pv xorg-server
```

wyrzuca:

```
11-base/xorg-drivers-1.7  INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics -acecad -aiptek -fpit -joystick -keyboard -mouse -penmount -tslib -virtualbox -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="intel -apm -ark -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -geode -glint -i128 -i740 (-impact) -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nouveau -nv -nvidia -r128 -radeon -radeonhd -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware (-voodoo) -xgi" 0 kB                  

```

Spróbuje takz video_cards ale to co ty poleciles tez zrobilem.

Kompiluje, zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie  :Wink: 

---

Nie, niestety to nie pomogło.

Pozmieniałem trochę w kernelu, wywaliłem framebuffer i nawet splashscreen z gruba.

Probowalem z roznymi opcjami, sam intel, intel+vesa+fbdev, uvdev+synaptics, uvdev+synaptics+mouse+keyboard i ciągle nic.

Jest lepiej bo już gentoo tworzy logi, więc ruszyło.

Tutaj log gdy X korzysta z HALD: http://wklej.to/U8YM

A tutaj gdy korzysta z X -configure: http://wklej.to/k18P | xorg.conf.new: http://wklej.to/TeV4

Próbowałem wyłączyć moduły DRI ale nie da się, Xorg i tak je ładuje.

Myślałem, że to może one mogą być powodem czarnego ekranu... no ale...

Jakieś pomysły panowie? Cierpliwość powoli wygasa :p

--- Edytowane przez moderatora:

Połączono 2 posty.

Kurt Steiner

----------

## Garrappachc

Z tym fbdev i vesą miałeś rację, akurat nie siedzę na Gentoo i mi się myli  :Razz: 

W każdym bądź razie - na bank nie masz skompilowanego fbdeva i vesy.

Dorzuć do VIDEO_CARDS fbdev i vesa.

----------

## nazriel

Zrobiłem, nic to nie dało  :Wink: 

Generalnie teraz przekompilowalem tylko z intelem.

I dalej kupa, nie wywala xorg w logu zadnych błędow, ale ekran jak byl czarny tak jest ...

Jak mnie to wku*wia :p

Że takie głupie kubuntu działa, a w gentoo nie chce

----------

## soban_

Ja bym jeszcze poprosil o rc-update show, moze nie masz consolekit w nim? 

```
/etc/init.d/consolekit restart
```

 nastepnie sprobuj X-y uruchomic. Pamietam ze zawsze po reinstalacji xorg'a nalezalo przebudowac moduly zwiazane z grafika (czyli caly sterownik np u mnie od nvidy) - bo efekt byl podobny. Swoja droga, jak stawialem bratu Gentoo na lapku z intelem to mnie krew zalewala jak malo ta karta klatek potrafi wyciagnac przy grafice 3D :P

----------

## nazriel

Witam. Po 6 dniach poradziłem sobie jakimś cudem z tym.

Nagooglowałem się co niemiara i ten probem trwa już z 2-3 lata i Xorg nie sfixował go.

Oto rzeczy, które w końcu przyniosły skutek. Zaznaczam, że te rzeczy po prostu zrobiłem, ale nie wiem, która w końcu zaowocowała.

1. /etc/make.conf -> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

2. ponownie przekonfigurowanie kernela.

```
 Device Drivers -> Graphic Support -> Direct Rendering Manager -> 

                       - (*) Intel i810 

                       - (*) Intel 830M, 845G, (...) 865G (i915 driver)  --->  (*) Enable modesetting on intel by default
```

```
 Device Drivers -> Graphic Support ->                 

                       - (*) VESA VGA graphics support 

                       - (*) Intel 810/815 support (EXPERIMENTAL) 
```

Kernel 2.6.34-gentoo-r1

3. 

```

emerge xorg-server

emerge xorg-drivers

emerge xf86-input-evdev

emerge xf86-input-keyboard

emerge xf86-input-mouse

emerge xf86-input-synaptics

emerge xf86-video-intel

emerge xf86-video-vesa

emerge xf86-video-fbdev

```

Teraz po zalogowaniu sie na konto root.

Po wpisaniu startx, pojawia się ładnie TWM + xterm  :Wink: 

Oczywiscie musialem tez dac 

```

emerge twm

emerge xterm

emerge xclock
```

bo inaczej X znów sypały błędem.

Nie do końca rozwiązałem wszystkie swoje problemy bo nadal nie wiem jaki sterownik jest używany, czy VESA czy Intel.

Xorg.0.log -> http://wklej.to/7Nr3

Gdy próbowałem X -config /root/xorg.conf.new (wygenerowany przez X -configure) pojawia się znany czarny ekran. 

Jak już postawię KDE albo e17 (jeszcze się nie zdecydowałem :p na razie KDE się kompiluje) to pokombinuje już z tym wszystkim do końca. 

Na tę chwilę chciałbym podziękować wszystkim za pomocą. Moja 0 wiedza o mechanika linuksach raczej by mi nie pomogła postawić systemu gdyby nie wy! Dzięki!  :Smile: 

---

Aha i nowy Xorg z ~x86 już olewa wspólpracę z HALDem i używa udev'a.

Ciekawe czy można spokojnie dać 

```
emerge --unmerge hald
```

  :Very Happy: 

ALe to potem już kombinowanie i czyszczenie systemu  :Wink: 

--- Edytowane przez moderatora:

Połączone dwa posty. Edytuj posty jak chcesz coś dopisać.

Kurt Steiner

----------

## Garrappachc

Log mówi wyraźnie, że używany jest sterownik Inela, a nie vesa. Inaczej by się nie ładował np. dri.

Nowy xorg, rzeczywiście, usuwa halda, ale nie zrobiła tego cała rzesza programów, o ile mi wiadomo.

----------

## nazriel

Oki, już rozmkniłem to.

Wszystko sprowadzało się do błędnej konfiguracji Kernela.

W sekcji Device Drivers -> Graphic Support -> Direct Rendering Manager: i915 [*] oraz Enable modesetting on intel by default [*] 

i wszystko śmiga.

Xorga zdowngradowałem do stabilnej wersji i już nie ma problemów, że podczas emergowania czegoś czy ogólnie przy mocnym obciązeniu proca wysypywał się Kicker i Okna. Przy niestabilnej wersji pomagało wyłaczenie kompozycji. Przy stabilnej, mam "włączone" kompozycji (bug w kde, że zwykły user nie może zaznaczyć pola Kompozycje) i nic się nie psuję.

Dodaję Solved i dzięki za pomoc

----------

